# It's a mistery!!!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been off line for a while but I'm back. Here's tha deal. Gun season came in 11-15. I decided to break out the 870 since I haven't used it in ten years.Grabbed some rifled slugs and busted a doe at 7:30 but just didn't feel good about the shot so waited till 10:30 to track her out.At 11:00 I looked ahead on the blood trail and there was a doe feeding exactly where I had last seen her. The wind had changes and was blowing straight to her. There was no way to get around so I took a 90yd off hand open sight shot (with these old eyes).I went ahead and tracked out the blood and found the first doe 20 yards from where I last saw her.Tracked out the "yearling" I had just shot and took them home and left them hanging for a week.
My second shot was a perfect double lunger. When I pealed out the first doe she had 4 holes in her.She was quartered away at 50 yards so I put the bead on her back rib and got an entry hole in the flank exiting the right lung and another entering the left lung and exiting the right shoulder.
I can't figure out how a rifled slug would come apart and I watched her 20 minutes before taking her and she was not injured!

Any ideas?
Thanks,

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

at 90 yards in a wind I find the rifled slugs are often starting to tumble , turning what might be a 2 inch group at 75 yards into a 6 or more 

I have shot 3 inch groups from the bench at 100 yards in no wind but same gun same slugs shooting into the wind I couldn't seem to hit a 2 liter bottle of water at 100 with 5 rounds they wouldn't constantly hit one way or another either ,but could take them dead center all day long at 75 

if foster type rifled slug hit backwards It would be the biggest hollow point you have ever seen 

this is also the range that they are falling sub sonic 

the are drag stabilized the "rifled part" of the slug imparts almost no spin


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

So Pete-Just to clarify,My 90 yd shot was as it should be. My 50yd shot produced 2 entries and 2 exit wounds. Each was on the right/left of my aiming point.I have never seen or even heard of any rifled slug separating in flight which seems like what happened.It's not like there is a shot cup or wadding that is in a slug round and even so it would not have the energy at 50 yards to penetrate through a deer.
The only thing I have been able to come up with is that there could have been a partial obstruction in the barrel since it hasn't been used in years but it stayed in the gun locker so I can't figure how anything would have accessed the barrel.
Any other ideas?

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I miss read that

I would not think obstruction , that would be bad , maybe hitting something unseen in the path to the target like a branch could cause it to separate , but I have no better explanation 

what brand of rifled slug?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I miss read that
> 
> I would not think obstruction , that would be bad , maybe hitting something unseen in the path to the target like a branch could cause it to separate , but I have no better explanation
> 
> what brand of rifled slug?


Federal premium 2 3/4 rifled. Good chance they are 20 years old but that shouldn't matter. And there shouldn't be any deterioration in the lead or any cold pour joint. Surely they are swagged!

Like I said "it's a mistery!"

Wade


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Why I like 20Ga. Slugs. Very seldom exit and may break up doing internal damage, most usually dropping them on the spot. Shot a Doe one time broadside 30 yards, slug went in her Neck, turned went to her Liver.

big rockpile


----------

